

Magic: The Gathering – Top 200 Legacy Cards - kernelcurry
http://tcganalytics.com/?utm_source=hacker+news&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=initial+push

======
adamnemecek
Link to [http://leve.rs/blog/using-historical-data-to-rank-the-top-
ma...](http://leve.rs/blog/using-historical-data-to-rank-the-top-magic-the-
gathering-cards/) would be more appropriate.

~~~
kernelcurry
The blog post was my 1st post. This site updated every week! :)

